# To whom it may concern.



## roh3x2n

hi

how to say this "To Whom it may concern" ?

Thanks for you help.

i mean if you don't know who the reciever is, what to say.

i don't know if Sehr geeherter herrn und damen would be right/.


----------



## elroy

A couple online dictionaries offer "An die zuständige Abteilung" but I don't know how common this is as a greeting.

The other one would be "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren."  I imagine this should work.


----------



## Ralf

I agree with Elroy. You may find references to specific departments of/within a company/ authority in the address, but almost never in the salutation. There is actually no literal equivalent of the English _to whom it may concern_ in German. If the person(s) you are addressing to is (are) unknown (to you), "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" (followed by a comma) is the most common way of greeting in formal writing and business correspondence.

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

I agree with Ralf and Elroy,there is no literal equivalent for "to whom it may concern" in German. Certificates, references and the like do not (and may not, formally) mention any address/addressee and have no introductory phrases. This is the equivalent for expressing what "to whom it may concern" wants to convey.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> I agree with Ralf and Elroy,there is no literal equivalent for "to whom it may concern" in German. Certificates, references and the like do not (and may not, formally) mention any address/addressee and have no introductory phrases. This is the equivalent for expressing what "to whom it may concern" wants to convey.
> 
> Kajjo


"Dir Sirs and Madams" actually exists, which I did not know. 

I think "To whom it may concern" is obviously the most flexible address in English and obvious works for any number of people, either gender, both genders.

I know next to nothing about business, but I believe there is also a tendency to remove even this introductory phrase in many business letters today written in English.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

I learned "Dear Sir/Madam" as introduction of letters to unknown/unnamed persons, but with a certain destination address, e.g. a company. Such letters usually end with "Yours faithfully". 

"To whom it may concern" is an introduction to documents that are not sent to a certain addressee but express something about a third person, e.g. in employment references, certificates of any kind and so on. At least this is what I experienced in London. In all of these cases the addressee is not known at all and the document could be of interest to a lot of people. Usually such documents are showed to people that have justified interest in the content.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I know next to nothing about business, but I believe there is also a tendency to remove even this introductory phrase in many business letters today written in English. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


As far as I can tell from letters I exchange with English, Australian and American scientists, introductory phrases are still important. The English usually are strict about ending their letters correctly ("Yours faithfully" if no addressee name is given; "Yours sincerely" if the name is known, "best regards" if known personally), while the American tend to end most letters with the latter phrase.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Mostly, I got "To whom it may concern" in titles of (mass) E-mails. Here "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" does not work.

May be, you should either select the appropriate title (theme), or send it only to the people "to whom it may concern". 

If you do not want to use the topic as title, may be something like "Falls es Sie interessiert ..." or better: "Folgendes könnte Sie interessieren" could be appropriate.

If you send E-mails "To whom it may concern", you should think twice whether it might be spam or you should select a theme.

I have just one question: Is it only a formula, like "hallo" or "good morning" - or does it really mean: "I send you this, I do not know whether it might concern you, but try to find out - it could!"? (This is, what you get, when you translate it literally to the German language.)

Viele Grüße von
Bernd


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> As far as I can tell from letters I exchange with English, Australian and American scientists, introductory phrases are still important. The English usually are strict about ending their letters correctly ("Yours faithfully" if no addressee name is given; "Yours sincerely" if the name is known, "best regards" if known personally), while the American tend to end most letters with the latter phrase.
> Kajjo


My relationships with people are either informal and rather intimate or non-existent.

My wife reads most business letters concerning financial affairs.

I'm simply in a "different world". I believe that artistic people tend to be much less aware of traditions and rules. Please don't conclude from this that we are any less concerned with politeness. 

Now you understand why I was hesitant to say much about this subject. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> A couple online dictionaries offer "An die zuständige Abteilung" but I don't know how common this is as a greeting.
> 
> The other one would be "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren." I imagine this should work.


 
"An die zuständige Abteilung" in an address of a letter might work.
But you should give additional greetings.

_Amt für ..._
_An die zuständige Abteilung_

_Mein Haus zerfällt (Betreff, das Wort "Betreff" wird nicht mehr geschrieben)_

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ..._

_(Text)_

_Freundliche Grüße von Bernd Meier_

----

In E-Mails, I would write in a first sentence something like:

"Bitte leiten Sie die E-Mail an die zuständige Abteilung weiter"


----------



## Lazlow

On this topic, what would be the correct expression to use when addressing the envelope? "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" is probably not appropriate for the envelope, so would either of the following sound natural?

1. An die zuständige Abteilung
2. Zu wem geht es an


Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

Lazlow said:


> 1. An die zuständige Abteilung
> 2. Zu wem geht es an


Neither. 

Just use the company or institute as address. If you do not know the "Abteilung", their internal postal division will be able to sort this out.

If you need more details, please post more context of your specific case!

Kajjo


----------



## Lazlow

Kajjo said:


> Neither.
> 
> Just use the company or institute as address. If you do not know the "Abteilung", their internal postal division will be able to sort this out.
> 
> If you need more details, please post more context of your specific case!
> 
> Kajjo


 
I'm writing to a school, and my letter is relevant for the head of the english department, but I don't know their name. In this case would it suffice to write, "Berufsbildende Schulen, Im Park 4, 21781 Cadenberge" etc?

thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

Dear Lazlow,
yes, that will be enough on the envelope. Don't forget to mention the _English Department _in the subject line of the letter, so it will be easy to direct your letter to the intended destination.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Lazlow said:


> In this case would it suffice to write, "Berufsbildende Schulen, Im Park 4, 21781 Cadenberge" etc?



I'd add the department (whatever the real name, e.g. _Abteilung für Englisch_) after _Berufsbildende Schulen_, because then the letter is sent to and opened by someone (possibly a secretary) who knows best who is responsible for the issue mentioned.


----------



## dec-sev

Kajjo said:


> Dear Lazlow,
> yes, that will be enough on the envelope. Don't forget to mention the _English Department _in the subject line of the letter, so it will be easy to direct your letter to the intended destination.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Suppose you wrote on the envelope “to the head of  the English Department” How would you start the letter itself? I think neither “Dear Sirs” nor “Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren” would do in this situation as the letter has already reached its addressee, namely the head of.. the person in singular. The most important thing is to guess the gender. Have we discussed this earlier of I have déjà vu?


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> I'd add the department (whatever the real name, e.g. _Abteilung für Englisch_) after _Berufsbildende Schulen_, because then the letter is sent to and opened by someone (possibly a secretary) who knows best who is responsible for the issue mentioned.


Yes, if you know the name of the department, you can add it. I doubt that there is such formal department in German schools. Secretaries are used to direct letters to the proper destinations.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

dec-sev said:


> Suppose you wrote on the envelope “to the head of  the English Department” How would you start the letter itself? I think neither “Dear Sirs” nor “Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren” would do in this situation as the letter has already reached its addressee, namely the head of.. the person in singular. The most important thing is to guess the gender. Have we discussed this earlier of I have déjà vu?


No problem! Each and every letter is usually read by _one_ person at a time. Anyway, the standard greeting in German is "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" and you do not need to worry at all whether this is a man, a woman or a group of people. Nobody will even notice the greeting as long as it is the standard. Don't deviate, then you are on the safe side.

Naturally, if you know the name of the person (and he/she is the only one in that position), use the name. Usually, this is not the case, so just use the standard greeting. 

@Lazlow: The address should be as complete as possible. If you know "Universität Hannover, Institut für Linguistik, ...", use it. I would not worry too much in case of smaller institutions, though.

Kajjo


----------



## dec-sev

Um ein wenig Spaß zu haben:
Ein Zettel aus der Flasche:
“to whom it may concern. Please, take me away from this damned island!!! Robinson Cruso”


----------



## Arrius

It wouldn't do for an address, but for written statements of a legal nature headed in English "To whom it may concern", how about the heading *Bekanntmachung* _?_


----------



## Kajjo

Arrius said:


> It wouldn't do for an address, but for written statements of a legal nature headed in English "To whom it may concern", how about the heading *Bekanntmachung* _?_


No, that means "Announcement". It is inappropriate on legal documents, certificates or references.

Kajjo


----------



## Willie the Greek

I like Bekanntmachung, but its more destinated to a public or more than a single.

We just had set up a document in german and greek, based on the original in english, headed by "To whom it may concern". 

The document is for individuals, confirming some facts for official use, without a certain addressee though.

Our solution translating it was BESTÄTIGUNG, similary the greek term Bebeis=Bestätigung or Attest or so.

Attest exists in german, but is more for medical doctors I find.


----------



## Frederika

Well, _Bekanntmachung_ can only be used if the document is for public announcement, i.e. on a black board.

_Attest_ can only be used by medical doctors.

_Bestätigung_ is not a standard term. I can imagine that as subject line but not as replacement of a greeting and not as part of the address.


----------



## tnmwordreference

roh3x2n said:


> hi,
> 
> how to say this "To Whom it may concern" ?
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> i mean if you don't know who the reciever is, what to say.
> 
> i don't know if Sehr geeherter herrn und damen would be right.


Hi,
I came upon this forum just now because I was looking for the same thing, and I think I found the answer: "An die zuständige". I guess that you want to write a document that is sort of an informal affadavit stating facts?; For example, "To whom it may concern" is used for such things as a generic letter written by an employer stating that the employee engages in frequent business travel for the company and might need a visa, additional simultaneous valid passport". Such letters might be circulated to different parties as needed, and that is why the address is generic (I would put it as centered text at the top of the doucment).

In German, I would propose "An die zuständige"(under section "non masculin 1."). I consider the French phrase "A QUI DE DROIT" equivalent to "To whom it may concern". According to a physical German-French dictionary of legal terms that I happen to have, Köbler, G. (2004) Rechtsfranzösisch. Verlag Vahlen Munich, p.172: "Zuständig" is defined as "compétant" in French (which for me contates the English meaning of "Legally Concerned" and/or "Legally Responsable".

This makes sense, because if you you accost a Swiss Zollbeamter and ask him to help you file a police report for mugging, (s)he would say something akin to "Ich bin nicht dafür zuständig" i.e. "go speak to the cantonal police, I am concerned with border security...".

Hope this helps.


----------

